# Was sollte dringend mal auf DVD/Blu Ray erscheinen?



## Wendigo (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wie der Thema schon sagt....

Ich fange mal an

- Outer Limits - Die unbekannte Dimension (aus den 90ern) (Nach Staffel 1 war Schluss)
- Rock'n Cop


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2013)

Er sollte mal ein Film über Two and a half man kommen. Auf Blu Ray.


----------



## Wendigo (18. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Er sollte mal ein Film über Two and a half man kommen. Auf Blu Ray.


 
Mit wem genau in den Hauptrollen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2013)

Es sollte mal endlich jemand *Braindead* uncut als BluRay bei der FSK einreichen, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mittlerweile dann ne FSK18 bekommt. Predator, Terminator und einige andere Filme aus den Jahren 1970 bis 1995, die damals uncut indiziert wurden, haben es ja vorgemacht und sind nun sogar uncut oft ab 16 auf BD zu haben...


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Mit wem genau in den Hauptrollen?


 
Natürlich mit Charlie. 


Doch nicht mit dem neuen hier. -.-


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Juli 2013)

Wing Commander,auf Blu Ray.


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. Juli 2013)

How to guide für Ahnungslose: Wie schaue ich mir im www Streams an. Spart enorm viel Geld, keine Anschaffungskosten mehr. HUST


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2013)

Mag dir ja gefallen aber nicht jeder hat Gefallen daran sich so etwas anzutun bzw. möchte auch den einen oder anderen Film im Besitz haben.
Alle Filme mit Dick & Doof, Louis de Funes, J. P. Belmondo usw. . Auf Blu Ray natürlich und digital Remastered


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2013)

Die Original Kinofassung aller Star Wars Teile, aufgearbeitet versteht sich.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> How to guide für Ahnungslose: Wie schaue ich mir im www Streams an. Spart enorm viel Geld, keine Anschaffungskosten mehr. HUST



jo, machen wir am besten alle so, dann haben wir in 20 Jahren keine Filme mehr, weil man damit nix mehr verdienen kann...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2013)

*SciFi:*

Auf Blu-Ray wäre Stargate SG1 sowie Stargate Atlantis meine Favoriten. Gefolgt von allen Star Trek Serien und Babylon 5

*Andere:*

Auf Blu-Ray: 
Ein Käfig voller Helden 
Alle Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill Filme in einer Box
Louis de Funes Filme
Das A-Team
Alle Taxi Teile
Lupin the 3rd - Sowohl Serie als auch Filme
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2013)

> Auf Blu-Ray:
> *Ein Käfig voller Helden*
> *Alle Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill* Filme in einer Box
> Louis de Funes Filme *(* *hatte ich ja auch schon genannt )*
> ...




M.A.S.H ( Serie ) 
Two and a Half Men 
08/15
Generell alle älteren Kriegsfilme


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Juli 2013)

Alle One Piece Folgen auf BD in mind. 720p und Jap Dub Ger Sub

Alle Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Filme


----------



## pedi (21. Juli 2013)

alle freitag der 13.


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. Juli 2013)

Takeshis Castle 
Prinz von Bel Air


----------



## Niza (22. Juli 2013)

<> schrieb:


> *SciFi:*
> 
> Auf Blu-Ray wäre Stargate SG1 sowie Stargate Atlantis meine Favoriten. Gefolgt von allen Star Trek Serien und Babylon 5



ja das wäre schön

Wusstest du das es Stargate Atlantis schon auf BluRay gibt.
leider auf english .
Stargate Atlantis - The Complete Series Blu-ray UK Import: Amazon.de: Filme & TV

Ich hoffe das dan Deutsch irgendwann folgen wird.

Ich vermisse den Stargate Atlantis Film der laut Stargate Projekt ja mal erscheinen sollte .
Aber leider nie erschienen ist.

Auf DVD :
Lilo und Stitch - Serie
Darkwing Duck - Serie
Fluppy Dogs - Disneys sprechende Hunde
Der Pagemaster

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Benne74 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich könnte mich auf Blu-Ray ODER DVD mit der Serie "Gargoyles" anfreunden.

Auf Blu-Ray wäre ich für eine vernünftige Umsetzung von "Dance of the Demons", "Tremors - Die Raketenwürmer", "Angriff der 20 Meter Frau" und alle Klassiker von Jack Arnold (Tarantula, Der Schrecken schleicht durch die Nacht usw...) dankbar.


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Juli 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> How to guide für Ahnungslose: Wie schaue ich mir im www Streams an. Spart enorm viel Geld, keine Anschaffungskosten mehr. HUST


 
Geht aber nur wenn die Leitung mitmacht... und die Drosselkom mitspielt 



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Takeshis Castle



+1
Aber bitte auch mit dem Originaltext, nicht nur dem von der englischen Verballhornung ins deutsche übersetzte Text



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Alle One Piece Folgen auf BD in mind. 720p und Jap Dub Ger Sub



Tja, da sind die Franzosen etwas weiter, denn sie haben die Folgen auf Französisch/Japanisch und mit beiden Sprachen als Untertitel.

Allerdings sind die 206 ersten Folgen in Japan nur in Standard Definition produziert worden. HD kam erst mit 720p (Folgen 207 - 399) und dann 1080p ab Folge 400. Die 206 ersten Folgen werden also wohl kaum jemals in HD erscheinen


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juli 2013)

Raumpatrouille


----------



## Low (29. Juli 2013)

Top Gear, alle Staffeln !


----------

